# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  vé máy bay giá rẻ

## greencanalvietnam

CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DU LỊCH GREENCANAL VIỆT NAM

 Chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ bán vé máy bay trực tuyến, bán vé máy bay qua mạng,…Hiện nay dịch vụ bán vé máy bay trực tuyến, của chúng tôi đang được rất nhiều khách hàng tin dùng và  đánh giá cao. GreenCanal luôn cung cấp cho khách hàng những tấm vé chính hãng nhanh nhất với giá thành chuẩn nhất.

 Hiện công ty chúng tôi đang triển khai các hình thức dịch vụ mới như:
     - Bán vé máy bay qua mạng.
     - Bán vé máy bay online.
     - Bán vé máy bay trực tuyến.

 Đội ngũ nhân viên nhiệt tình, năng động của chúng tôi nhận cung cấp vé máy bay cho khách hàng 24/24h bất cứ khi nào khách hàng cần. Nhằm nâng cao chất lượng phục vụ, công ty GreenCanal thực hiện một số chính sách ưu đãi dành cho khách hàng:

     - Đặt chỗ và giữ chỗ miễn phí cho khách hàng.
     - Giảm giá vé cho các đoàn khách có nhiều người tham gia.
     - Không thu phí dịch vụ, giao vé tận nơi miễn phí cho các khách hàng trong khu vực nội thành.

 GreenCanal mong muốn đem đến cho khách hàng những dịch vụ tốt nhất!

 Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để có được giá chính xác và phù hợp nhất theo yêu cầu của quý khách!

Công ty TNHH TM & DL Green Canal Viet Nam
Địa chỉ: 1/429 Kim Mã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội
Yahoo: greencanaltour02
Ms Tâm: 0126 6200 333 /  0437245292

----------

